# All advise welcome



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

View attachment 45846
View attachment 45847







Hi i am new to keeping piranah. I have just got 4 baby rbp's not really sure what the proper name for them is so i have placed a pic incase anyone can help with that. I was told they are around 6 weeks old. I am feeding them on lance fish but dont know how often to feed them once or twice a day. I have been told by a friend to feed them on krill once a week as it will improve there colour does anyone agree with that. I would welcome any tips for keeping and looking after them. thanks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

At that size you can feed them an assortment of food. I actually fed my p's 4 times a day at that size, brine shrimp, krill, flake food, guppies/rosy reds, shrimp, beef heart. Feed them, any left over food take out after 10 minutes or so. 
People believe that krill will bring out colors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

I can't see them very well from the photo but if they are rbp like you said the correct name is Pygocentrus Nattereri.

Feeeding them often is best when younger because they are prone to eating each other when juvenile. They also grow incredibly fast so they need to be well fed. 2-3 times a day is good. Feed until you get a little rounding to their stomachs.

Krill is good for colour, yes. And variety is the key. You can do a search in the feeding and nutrition forum for some good ideas. Like the ones mentioned by b ack51.

Other than that 80 degrees is a nice temp and try and keep the nitrates down. By means of regular water changes, this will help to keep them healthy and allow for good growth. Make sure to fully clean up after feedings, not allowing food to decompose.

It looks like they are in a nice size tank from the photos









Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Welocme Wayne
you're in the right place


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

welcome nice fish


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i used to have baby shoals of natts before and i alternate they're feeding with bloodworms, krill, shrimp, and also my p accepted those hikari gold colour enhancing pellets. Frequent water change of course never ever let uneaten food decompose or it will harm your fish with parasites and various diseases in the future. GOOD LUCK and welcome


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the nice welcome everyone and all the advise you have given it is very usefull and has given me a bit more confidence with my new babys. Thanks again.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice setup Wayne...You have a full tank shot?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

View attachment 45912
yeah what do you think


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would be afriad of wetting the electronics. I would put the tank on the bottom and the electronics on top.









You have a nice set up so far, but you're going to have to upgrade your tank very soon because in a few months your reds will outgrow that tank.

BTW: Welcome to P-Fury


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Is that a 30g?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

welcome to p-fury i think u will also have to upgrade soon.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

the tank is only 23 uk gal but it is only short term as want to get a 100 or 150 uk gal tank asap. I should have one and get it set up within a month.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Can anyone give me some advise as i got 4 baby rbp's about 6 weeks old but 2 of them wont eat a thing they just stay at the back of the tank hiding behind the plants. The only time they come out is when the light is off at night but still wont go anywere near food.I am really starting to worry about them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome:

What have u tried to feed them so far?

some people made some good sugestions already. Since they are juveniles, try flake food, brine shrimp, and krill.

When i got mine at 2" i fed them gold fish flakes and krill only...after a while all they wanted was krill. then i gradualy introduced shrimp and catfish into their diet, and the occasional feeder goldfish, koi, or even red tail barb tin foils.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Try frozen bloodworms (thaw them out in a plastic cup or whatever)..and mabie try raising the temp to 80 if it isnt already. also make sure they can see the food!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

i am feeding them on krill once a day and lance fish 2 times a day and the temp is spot on 80. I have noticed the 2 that wont eat are still the same size as what they were when i got them but the other 2 are starting to get there belly's and nearly twice as big. The man at the fish shop where i got them told me only 1 would survive out of all 4 as the most dominant would kill the rest is this true as wondering if its starting allready. By the way how do i make sure they can see the food every time i walk near the tank they all panic so they cant be blind lol.


----------

